# What a berk I am......



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well whilst chatting and resetting (to make sure I was on) my little Porlex Mini I over tightened it and just cracked the bottom ceramic piece lol.......

What a tw**!!!! Ah well that leaves me using the metal bladed grinder attachment on our blender. Not good!

Can't see me finding the part in Bristol tomorrow while my boys at party being Sunday and all pfffft.

Be warned so you don't do it....gutted ?

View attachment 11732


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh no, that's a nuisance! Hope you can get a new part on t'internet for not too much money. Being without a grinder is probably the worst of it though, once you get a caffeine addiction!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Oh no, that's a nuisance! Hope you can get a new part on t'internet for not too much money. Being without a grinder is probably the worst of it though, once you get a caffeine addiction!


Found the part on net already.....holding out till tomorrow night just incase tomorrow but think it will be cappuccino drinks till Tues. I am going to sorely miss my espressos till then.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Aaaah.

That won't help.

Gutted for you mate


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

How will you make the cappuccino with no grinder? Not one of those big fizzy instant 'crappuccino' sachets?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glue?............I'm suggesting it to hold the broken burr pieces together rather than resorting to solvent abuse.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

We have a mini attachment for our blender supposedly to grind coffee Hotmetal. I just tried it and well it just flooded out lol. I still made one it tastes like a very bad latte, VERY BAD!!!!! AND!!!!!! No!!!!!! No instant of any kind ever again, ever. How could I now I have learnt how to at home. Even if I am only just starting and much room for improvement. My taste buds would never forgive me. I have tasted the darkside now and could never ever go back.

Glue hmmmmm urban I have some super glue. Worth a go I suppose as a tide me over.......I actually can't imagine tomorrow morning espressoless it's quite scary....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Bugger just went in kitchen and thought ok glue but I have already thrown all the bits in the bin and they are lost in food and all sorts. Tainted ceramic, ewwww.

Plus super glue is no good for sniffing..........broke, lost/tainted, no glue. Stumped and damned thrice over, BAH!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not going to be great, glue could end in tears. I have got a spare set of faulty Porlex burrs somewhere (espresso was on 7-8 clicks). But I think you'll get you new pucker ones in the same time.

Have you anything to that might be a bit more forgiving. French press / Moka pot?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Bad luck sk8...I have a moka pot as back up to cope with any withdrawals....though that is of no use to you in your current situation

Feeling your pain.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I have a press for first thing. I have been debating on buying an Aeropress for work.....it may be brought forward to tomorrow in town while with boy......

Can you believe I am actually looking at the Sage Smart grinder that's at £179 in Lakeland and debating on it.....I haven't even researched electric grinders properly yet.....desperation, frustration and I can't even really afford it especially without reviewing them even online. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh and thanks of thought Urban but yeah be same time, very kind though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Yeah I have a press for first thing. I have been debating on buying an Aeropress for work.....it may be brought forward to tomorrow in town while with boy......
> 
> Can you believe I am actually looking at the Sage Smart grinder that's at £179 in Lakeland and debating on it.....I haven't even researched electric grinders properly yet.....desperation, frustration and I can't even really afford it especially without reviewing them even online. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!


Was CC not going to have a look in his shed for you?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

When I gave him a shout yeah.......I can't really afford at moment. To many things on.....but you all know desperation due to circumstances I'm sure lol.

My taste buds are angry already.......really don't want to panic buy either  but desperation is such a git!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll get a far better grinder for £180 off Dave than you will out Lakeland


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I definitely have something that will fit the bill and be far better than the sage


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll bet you do mate.

I am short in cash though massively frustrated even though I know I can replace the burr by Tues I expect....

For future reference though these are my grinder hmmm's

Size - I dont what or need something huge and needs to fit in kitchen. KEEP BETTER HALF HAPPY LOL

Hopper - I don't really like the idea of them due to:

I tend to jump between beans a lot on the same day, pick and choose.

Not least switching to a decaf one by a certain time due nigh on insomnia.

These two things make me look at hoppers and find them pointless but I suppose a small one could work though even that doesn't make sense with what I'm gonna be doing.

.....the FACT I don't have a clue what I'm looking at as I'm new or what I'm on about bar the above which when you look for a grinder with those requirements makes me see them and go that's not right.

Not that I'm fussy or awkward or anything......oh and it has to be the best for the money and look lovely too but we all want the last bit really just don't say it and go on about performance which is the actual b all and end all.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mignon?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Commercial grinder without hopper, job done


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Commercial grinder without hopper, job done


I will keep this seemingly simple and logical advice in mind sir.

Didn't realise you could run without due to feed et...... jeeeezzz live and learn but a good result!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You just put in what you need for each shot. Welcome to the world of single dosing


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

View attachment 11735


Hopperless


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> You just put in what you need for each shot. Welcome to the world of single dosing


See I had imagined it all flying out everywhere! Or at least the beans.....

Obviously not and that solves the problem problems of changing type and size. Perfect!

It also looks nicer in my opinion Urban but visuals is such a personal thing.

Looks like I'm a single doser type of guy then and didn't even know it.

Ace!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just put a tamper into the grinders throat over the beans and job done


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well me and boy back from party in town and wander about, no sign of a Porlex ceramic part so will order tonight.

New custom built BMX is getting in the way of electric grinder at mo just paid for wheel build...ouch!

No hopper and single dose life for sure though.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Update:

Burr has arrived, first espresso since Sat. I cannot put into words the level of joy I am feeling at this very moment.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad you're sorted. I don't dare drink espresso at 8pm unless I'm on holiday the next day!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Glad you're sorted. I don't dare drink espresso at 8pm unless I'm on holiday the next day!


At eight sometimes before i switch to decaf, however it is not yet eight and I am enjoying a fruity little number from Origin.

View attachment 11849


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks rather tasty! I just can't quite be bothered with swapping beans back and forth. I don't keep many in hopper so it wouldn't be a nightmare, and the 65e is easy to adjust, but it's all the dialling in. Definitely no room for another grinder!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I hear you and well a electric one is a bit off for me yet to many projects on.

I am pretty new to it at moment so jump beans a lot trying diffo ones out, then the one I fancy at time. On average have two different caff and two different decaf bags opened and on the go all the time. Sure this will calm down with time but there are just to many to try at the moment and new with the switch to decaf at a certain time of night grinding and a hopper were not for me.

Since learnt of single dose mods etcetera but for now until the money is there for that 'right' electric grinder the Porlex is suiting my excited switching of flavour and after eights decaf needs.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes that's one plus of a hand grinder! Maybe I should have kept my MC2 or even the mini for decaf. But seriously my kitchen is tiny and the 65e and R58 take up about half the available counter space! I needed to sell the Mini to fund the Zenith, but the £85 I sold the MC2 for I could probably have got away with. But even considering the small size of it, there wouldn't be anywhere for it to sit.


----------

